# Reason for my pigeon's death?



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Hi,

A pigeon had got injured with my fan 2 weeks back. It had fractured its wing very badly and one of its leg. Took him to a vet where we had to ampute the broken wing and the leg. It was doing fine....learnt to balance itself and was eating/drinking on its own. Since the last two days, was keeping him close to me in my bedroom with the AC intermittently on and off. Had kept the pigeon well covered wrapped in a cloth. Today morning it died silently. I am baffled....can't find out a probable reason for its death! Was the AC cold air harmful for the bird? By d way it had also hurt its head and had lost his eye sight in one of the eyes...was internal injuries the reason for its death?

Can somebody please help in finding out the reason?

Thanks
Koyel


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

did they cut the wing and foot off


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Yes, the foot was cut the day it hot hurt. The foot healed properly. The wing was bandaged and after 2 weeks when there was no sign of healing/joining, the wing was cut off.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

oh so nthats the reason um thats prob a lot of ware on the bird it prob should have been put down insteadof amputating the wing off sorry for ur loss what iam saying no wing = tired bird that can't balance so ya


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. So you mean that fatigue was the reason for my bird's death? Was there any other way out than amputating its wing when it was not healing/joining at all? I am just wondering how could I have saved my bird!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

hard to say what killed your bird. Could have been the head trauma or the extensive injuries. Soft tissue trauma can cause kidney failure.
I am sorry for your loss.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Removing a wing doesn't cause a bird to die. There could have been more damage done than you realize. Maybe head trauma. Who knows. I'm sorry you lost your bird. this is a sad reminder of why when birds are kept indoors, we need to "bird proof" where ever the bird can go. Ceiling fans should never be used when a bird is out. So many things we have to think about. I could be wrong, but I would think that the A.C. didn't help any. A bird going through all that should probably have been kept warm. But I'm very sorry that you lost your bird.


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Reti for your reply.

*Jay: *Thanks for your reply. This was a stray pigeon which had flew into my apartment through the window and got itself hurt with my ceiling fan. But yeah may be the AC added to its fatigue and it died even though the AC was being used intermittently and the bird was sufficiently wrapped in warm clothes. Head trauma could also be a reason but then how could it survive 2 weeks then?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Did they send you home with antibiotics to treat him with?

Karyn


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Hi Karyn,

Yes antibiotic (painkiller tablet) was given twice a day after the wing was removed.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

koyell said:


> Hi Karyn,
> 
> Yes antibiotic (painkiller tablet) was given twice a day after the wing was removed.


This post is a little unclear to me, can you name the meds he was sent home with?

Karyn


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Hi Karyn,

Medicine name is M-Cam 7.5mg. It was to be given twice a day for reducing pain after the surgery (wing removal)


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Karyn,

There was another medicine called PENDISTRIN -SH which was to be applied on the wound (point where the wing was cut) for 3 days while changing the bandage. Now I remember, the bird also had an eye infection (Doc said it was a viral infection). The same medicine was to be given on the eye infection too which actually got cured after a day of usage.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

sorry for the loss but maybe it was best for he had lost a wing ,leg and eye ,thats alot to take for any animal.


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Yeah may be you are right Jeff...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

koyell said:


> Karyn,
> 
> There was another medicine called PENDISTRIN -SH which was to be applied on the wound (point where the wing was cut) for 3 days while changing the bandage. Now I remember, the bird also had an eye infection (Doc said it was a viral infection). The same medicine was to be given on the eye infection too which actually got cured after a day of usage.


Koyell, thanks for the information. The first medicine, Metacam is for pain relief and the second, Pendistrin, looks to be an old penicillin based topical antibiotic (dating back to the 50s'). I can only speak of that I am sure, without a doubt, of what my own vet would do, in a double amputee. I am certain any of my birds would have been sent home with a 10-14 day supply of oral antibiotics to prevent a any local, and systemic infections from developing. 

To die after two weeks does not, IMO, does not sound like the death was cause by any injuries sustained in the initial incident, most times they will die fairly soon, but perhaps from infection, more likely after two weeks of surviving and no oral antibiotics given. We have a member, Pidgey, who is very good at these kind if things, I'll ask him to have a look at your thread.

Sorry for your loss,

Karyn


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Karyn for all the information. This atleast will help me in any future cases where I can be more equipped with information before I take up any injured bird.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hmm... got a million ideas but nothing in particular shines through. To have damage so extensive as to require that much amputation (and an eye) means that the sky is the limit on possibilities. I'd have to wonder what the original reason for the bird getting hit was--might have been an internal illness that was ultimately going to get the bird. If the bird had an eye infection before, you just have to wonder. Sometimes an infection like that is more smoke from a bigger internal fire anyhow. A slow internal hemorrhage was also a possibility.

Pidgey


----------



## koyell (May 11, 2011)

Hi Pidgy,

Yeah lot of thoughts but nothing concrete can be concluded unless the bird was made to undergo a post-mortem analysis after its death which I did not want to do. Let his soul rest in peace...thats what I can best pray for now.

However, thanks to all of you for your inputs.

Regards
Koyell


----------

